# What can you tell me about Australia?



## fille

Hello! We´re some students from Sweden that works on a project about Australia. We would like any kind of information about your country, like enviroment issues, your enviroment in general, the school, food, What´s Australian children usually do on their sparetime? 

We would love some serious answers  Like the only things we know about Australia is what we see in the Crocodile Dundee movies, which means very hot and dry, and a lot of kangaroos 

Thank you!


----------



## Dexter

Here you go

Food - all varieties. From Italian and Greek (pizza, pasta, carbonara, geeros, spaghetti), through Turkish and Lebanese (kebab and all sorts of pastry), Indian (anything with curry) through Asian (Chinese and Japanese but also Vietnamese and Korean). You can find practically anything here and it is hard to say what an ordinary Aussie has for his meals. 

Schools... Australian system is not much different from others. Primary school, secondary/high school and then TAFE/Uni. Schools are divided into three sectors - public, catholic/christian and private. Catholic/christian schools are private but cheaper than the usual private (I suppose this may be due to government contributions). TAFE is a past high school tertiary education institution for those who do not want to study at Uni but would like to be certified/trained in certain profession. All universities in Australia need to be paid for but government allows young people with Australian citizenship to use HECS funding. It can be described as a loan with no interest which needs to be repaid once graduates go to work and start earning certain amount of money. 

Environment issues... cannot say much more than what you have seen in the movie. The country is dry, there are often water restrictions although this year is a bit more wet and dams are now full of water - at least in NSW.

One thing that you probably don't know about Australia is its multiculturalism. Apart from European descents there are many immigrants from all parts of the world. Mostly Asians and South Europe plus UK. There are less Africans and North/South Americans. In some areas in Sydney you would feel like in the middle of China. 

Anything else - you're welcome to ask.


----------



## Wanderer

I'll add a little bit of history to what Dexter has put and the very first Australians were the indigenous people and their history goes back some forty or sixty thousand years or so, it being thought that nomadic tribes moved around from Africa to Asia and crossed to Australia before the ice caps melted, sea levels rose and there were land connections between the continents.
If you do some DNA research you will find some articles on it being thought that all humans came out of Africa.
You can often get quite a bit of information from Museum sites and the Victorian Museum has an Aboriginal Cultural Centre - Bunjilaka

We still have several hundred thousand people descendent from indigenous tribes and the different tribes/languages is thought to have numbered somewhere about 4000, perhaps only about 200 languages being well enough known for attempts to be now being made to document some languages.
Indigenous tribes have been regarded as somewhat nomadic though they probably ranged within their own territories and had intertribal battles when venturing into others' territories and there was significant differences between tribes, the Torres Straight Islanders being a more robust people than what you may have found the people inhabiting the more barren inland to be.

But to more modern history and the First Fleet arrived in Botany Bay in 1788 and then moved up the coast to Sydney Harbour or as it is referred to at times Port Jackson.
The First Fleet came about because Englands Jails were severely overcrowded and they were looking for somewhere to send convicts.
Australia became their choice and many descendents and others thank them for it.
The First Fleet | Australian History Research
It was 1770 that Captain James Cook sailed his boat The Endeavour up the East Coast of Australia - Captain Cook's Endeavour Journal - The Voyage
Click on May 1770 and you will see some of the coast line he covered.
In 1934, Captain Cook's Cottage which had been built in 1755 in England was dismantled and brought to Melbourne to be rebuilt in the Fitzroy Gardens
that'smelbourne-Cooks' Cottage
So it was 18 years later before the British decided they had better do something about laying claim to the New South Land and perhaps lucky they did not leave it much later for within a week some French Ships also arrived.
You can follow some of the Chronological history via. Captain Cook to First Fleet and beyond

Times were initially very tough for the early settlers for they were not accustomed to agricultural needs of the southern hemisphere, soil much drier and acidic and rainfall was far less than in European regions and yes, inland it could be so dry.
Many of the first fleet people perished through sickness and starvation, some of the convicts would escape, many also perish whilst some survived with the indigenous people.

So whilst the first quarter century or so was all about convicts and penal colonies it did not take too long before more and more free settlers arrived to try their hand at farming and wool became one of Australia's earliest exports back to Europe and the Murray and Darling rivers had steam boats that would reach inland farms for in earlier times there were no roads and railways.
And then gold started to be discovered and you could say that was part of the start of multi culturalism for Australia for more than just Irish and British arrived, Chinese also coming to Australia and Europeans, my own ancestory being part Greek and earliest ones in Australia going back to first Greeks in 1842, they possibly having decided to leave their ship in port, a fairly common occurrence as there was no border control with immigration regulations nor passports in those times.
The Great Australian Goldrush
With Gold also came more Bushrangers though they had been about earlier.
Bushrangers
So as Australia was gradually settled, it was split into a number of different colonies which became states and territories when the Commonwealth of Australia was formed at Federation in 1901 - Federation in Australia
Another good site on which you can find so much about Australia is Australia's Culture Portal
During the early part of the twentieth century, there was gradually more immigration, Germans being prominent establishing vineyards in South Australia, the Barossa and Clare Valleys being two well known wine areas close to the capital Adelaide.
During WW2 Italian POWs were brought to Australia for working on farms and many decided not to go home and became entrenched in various farming activities.

It was not until after WW2 that immigration became so more active and it has more or less continued so ever since and multi culturualism you could say has only really blossomed since then and continues to grow for there are now Australians with ancestry links to over 200 nations, though most new arrivals to Australia usually settle closer to the capital cities and a few venturing to larger regional cities.
An interestingly different site for me, one that gives something of a look at the pre multi-cultural Australia is Welcome to Gday Pubs | G'day Pubs - Enjoy our Great Australian Pubs
You go into an older Aussie pub and you may still find some older style traditional tucker - a mixed grill [ different pices of meat with vegetables or salad and chips ] , sausages, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots or steak and kidney pie, lamb chops and vegetables or roast lamb and vegetables, meat balls and vegetables and basically meals of meat and vegetables done in a more traditional British/Irish form, alla bit bland many would say for the traditional British food was devoid of spices and it is the Indians and other immigrants to Britain that have brought the curries that so many Brits now adore.
Australians do love their beef in all forms, be it in Chinese, Italian, Thai, Vietnam or Indian recipes and still have a love affair with barbecueing outdoors, a favourite with the women too for it usually means less preparation and cleaning up.
The other great love affair we can probably thank the Americans for is Take away food though I think Fish and Chips came from the Brits.


----------



## Dexter

OK, let me add to it a bit again 

- As for history - Australia as an independent country exists from 1901 from an event called Federation. We are a young nation. Our national anthem is 'Advance Australia fair' but it has been in place since only 1984. Prior to that time 'God Save the Queen' was our anthem. Peter Dodds McCormick was the creator. 

- As for food - there is a thing here called Vegemite. It is considered typical for Australia and many local families use it in their cuisine. It is a spread, same as a butter or margarine but with addition of some herbs (not really known to me). That makes it much more salty than the usual spread. 

- Tim Tams and recently Oreo are well known Australian brands for chocolate bars. Especially Tim Tams are popular and you can find them in almost every big supermarket. Not sure what they are filled with but they taste really great. 

- Australia is a sport nation and therefore, every year we have a few big sport events. That includes Australian Open (Tennis), Grand Prix of Australia (Formula 1), Melbourne Cup (Horse Racing). Three national sports are cricket, rugby and football. I am not a fan of any of these but the area where I live had a reason to celebrate because in NRL final St George Dragons (Kogarah team) beat Sydney Roosters and reclaimed their league title for the first time since 31 years. Sydney still has Olympic Park (located in Homebush Bay area) where Olympic Games took place in 2000. Telstra Stadium is now called ANZ Stadium and accommodate up to 70,000 spectators. There are smaller objects such as Acer Arena or Sydney Showground and much more. The Park is easy achievable by train or by car (there is even free parking available in the middle of the park).


----------



## jerichos

I didn't know Australia is a young nation


----------



## fille

Thank you very much for all your answers! It was very useful 


EDIT:

It would be awesome if you guys could tell me something about jobs too. Is there any jobs that only exists in Australia? like a alligator hunter?

How do you live? is there no difference to other countrys or do you live in tents? 

Gracias


----------



## Dexter

I suppose you can get any sort of job here, including Skiing Instructor. I cannot really think of any job that exists only in Australia except for koala or kangaroo specialists who look after them in zoos or outside them. I also heard about a job that involved marking sharks or installing some sort of tracking devices on them. 

We actually take tents to beaches on extremely hot days. They are called sun shelters and we sometimes spend nights in them. Ordinarily we live in houses, townhouses, villas or units/apartments. In some cases (such as mine) our units have swimming pools for common use. One thing that's very unusual in this country are cellars. Probably because there are no real winters here and fresh food is always available.


----------



## sunscreen

I was really surprised with the food there! Really miss it now!


----------



## jeremyh

*moving to Australia*



fille said:


> Thank you very much for all your answers! It was very useful
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> It would be awesome if you guys could tell me something about jobs too. Is there any jobs that only exists in Australia? like a alligator hunter?
> 
> How do you live? is there no difference to other countrys or do you live in tents?
> 
> Gracias


There are job opportunities in Australia but only in Sydney And Melbourne. They are like the hub of all the jobs you can find in Australia. You can get all kinds of jobs in Australia from IT companies to labor companies you can find anything.


----------



## lexiemay

jeremyh said:


> There are job opportunities in Australia but only in Sydney And Melbourne. They are like the hub of all the jobs you can find in Australia. You can get all kinds of jobs in Australia from IT companies to labor companies you can find anything.


I'd have to disagree with the only in Sydney and Melbourne part. I grew up as a sydney girl, but moved to Brisbane a few years ago. I've changed jobs a couple of times since in Brisbane and have found it much easier to find work here than in Sydney. I guess it may depend what kind of work you are looking for. There would definitely be more variety in Sydney though. And jobs in Sydney are generally better paying than jobs in Brisbane.

Something else to add.. public transport!! I love that you can go just about anywhere in Melbourne by tram 

The trains in Sydney, whilst mostly old and slightly run down or graffitied, run much more frequently than they do in Brisbane/South East Queensland. Train travel is cheaper in Sydney as only the airport line (last i knew?) was privately owned. Brisbane trains and buses are much more expensive, and run far less frequently. For example, you cannot get a train from the airport into the city after about 9pm in Brisbane!! I was so shocked when i found this out, after growing up in Sydney where you can travel just about any where by train and at all hours of the day and night.


----------



## victoria stiles

Australia is a beautiful country. This country is very famous for it tourism and free life.


----------



## heather25098

well, Australia has got a very progressive approach they are very much open and liberal also. that's what i can say about Australia in brief.


----------



## itsolexpert

Australia in very beautiful country with it's wonderful and adventure places.
Australia is now a well progressed country and the people of Australia are very Friendly and good nature.
That's what I can say about Australia.


----------



## LiveSceneApp

Most people in other countries don't realize that Australia has an impressive music scene. We have long had a vibrant music scene, producing some artists like ACDC, Powderfinger, and The Veronicas.

Cheers,

Conrad


----------



## jon

*ozzies*

Australians generally are a lot friendlier and open than a lot of people around the world. I think it's because they've got a long history of doing things new ways and that makes people more open to new ideas. I love australia.


----------



## allisonsmith

Its really hard in explaining too many things about Australia. You have to go with this link first..  wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia]Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/url]

THX
Allison.


----------



## Archieog

There are a lot of kangaroos?


----------



## Boboa

Yes! On Australia day there is a koala and Kangaroo parade, they run and gallop thru city streets. Just like the Spanish-style bullfighting - corrida de toros or fiesta brava.


----------



## Hyde

Boboa said:


> Yes! On Australia day there is a koala and Kangaroo parade, they run and gallop thru city streets. Just like the Spanish-style bullfighting - corrida de toros or fiesta brava.


thats a LoL


----------



## nobinscaria

Best place in geographical. The total summary of world population, cast and creed- vry bad in employment - bttr living condition by the gov not employment


----------



## allisonsmith

Yes there is a lot of kangaroo But no relation of those kangaroos in Australian development...


----------



## jimmy carter

My favourite place is United Kingdom. I have no idea about Australia place.


----------



## myra allen

Australia is variously described as being the smallest continent and the largest island. It is one of the most beautiful place on the earth.


----------



## medventer

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## myra allen

Australia is a very beautiful island to visit. Australia has a lot of natural wonders, which means that the adventurous tourist will be spoiled for choice.


----------



## ardevelopments

Hi there!!!

Guys just forgot to say about australian real estate. Properties business in Brisbane and QLD are boomed and generates lots of opportunities for investors. 

I have contacted ARDevelopments,com.au for real estate opportunities relied here, and found very handy information.

Thanks.


----------



## workaboutoz

2nd highest national minimum wage in the world!


----------



## manda m

*The Population*

I desire to come to Australia one day soon, I am her in the United States now, but was just wondering how great or small is the population there?


----------



## Boboa

The population is quite small. About 22 million


----------



## babus

*Disgraceful country*



victoria stiles said:


> Australia is a beautiful country. This country is very famous for it tourism and free life.


Australia has a beautiful land with good landscaping and is a mineral rich land.

However, the useful part of country is limited to coastal areas only. Much of the

so called land in the middle is a wasteland.

It is a good country to tour. however, it is not a good country to expect jobs

matching qualifications, esp if you have studied more than year 12 - you are

simply over qualified!!

The country is good for settlers from european and former colonial countries

(caucasians). The society comprising a large population of immigrant caucasians

dominate almost everything in the nation - be it education, media, TV, employment,

support groups, politics. The caucasians term themselves as Aussies and term other

races as Chinese, Indians, Africans let alone accept Australian Aboriginals as

Aussies.

The society is very backward and do not reflect the learnedness and moral values

in general life seen in developed nations. The general population views non-

causian population as aliens. For example, you cannot see any representation of

non-caucasians in TV, Media, Politics, Government sectors, community groups.

If you are from a non-white background, Australia is NOT a place to live or

settledown. It may be a good shelter for refugees and other people who are

dispalced from their countries due to war, natural disasters, famine etc.


----------



## Boboa

babus said:


> Australia has a beautiful land with good landscaping and is a mineral rich land. .


This is probably the only truthful part in the whole post you have written (or actually copied). If you are copying some lies at least have some decency to provide a link to the place you stripped it from.



babus said:


> However, the useful part of country is limited to coastal areas only. Much of the so called land in the middle is a wasteland..


While some of the outback is a desert, you cant call it a wasteland. This way UAE, Egypt and many other countries would be "technically" a wasteland. The bush is quite fertile and produces majourity of Australian Agriproducts.
Australia's size gives it a wide variety of landscapes, with subtropical rain forests in the north-east, mountain ranges in the south-east, south-west and east areas, and a dry desert in its centre. It is the flattest continent, with the oldest and least fertile soils; desert or semi-arid land commonly known as the outback makes up by far the largest portion of land. [Source wiki]



babus said:


> It is a good country to tour. however, it is not a good country to expect jobs
> 
> matching qualifications, esp if you have studied more than year 12 - you are
> 
> simply over qualified!!..


This is preposterous! Approximately 58 per cent of Australians aged from 25 to 64 have vocational or tertiary qualifications, and the tertiary graduation rate of 49 per cent is the highest among OECD countries. 
So you are saying over 58% of Australian are overqualified!



babus said:


> The country is good for settlers from european and former colonial countries
> 
> (caucasians). The society comprising a large population of immigrant caucasians
> 
> dominate almost everything in the nation - be it education, media, TV, employment,
> 
> support groups, politics. The caucasians term themselves as Aussies and term other
> 
> races as Chinese, Indians, Africans let alone accept Australian Aboriginals as
> 
> Aussies...


I'm not Caucasian and I find your comment offensive and racist. The rest of your post is a bitter rant!


----------



## richoy

I love this green country


----------



## zanebury

This is the only country where you can find kangaroos and koalas outside the cage. Be careful when driving around night time, they are active along the road.


----------



## charlie841

babus said:


> Australia has a beautiful land with good landscaping and is a mineral rich land.
> 
> However, the useful part of country is limited to coastal areas only. Much of the
> 
> so called land in the middle is a wasteland.
> 
> It is a good country to tour. however, it is not a good country to expect jobs
> 
> matching qualifications, esp if you have studied more than year 12 - you are
> 
> simply over qualified!!
> 
> The country is good for settlers from european and former colonial countries
> 
> (caucasians). The society comprising a large population of immigrant caucasians
> 
> dominate almost everything in the nation - be it education, media, TV, employment,
> 
> support groups, politics. The caucasians term themselves as Aussies and term other
> 
> races as Chinese, Indians, Africans let alone accept Australian Aboriginals as
> 
> Aussies.
> 
> The society is very backward and do not reflect the learnedness and moral values
> 
> in general life seen in developed nations. The general population views non-
> 
> causian population as aliens. For example, you cannot see any representation of
> 
> non-caucasians in TV, Media, Politics, Government sectors, community groups.
> 
> If you are from a non-white background, Australia is NOT a place to live or
> 
> settledown. It may be a good shelter for refugees and other people who are
> 
> dispalced from their countries due to war, natural disasters, famine etc.


If you don't like it don't bloody go!!


----------



## charlie841

babus said:


> australia has a beautiful land with good landscaping and is a mineral rich land.
> 
> However, the useful part of country is limited to coastal areas only. Much of the
> 
> so called land in the middle is a wasteland.
> 
> It is a good country to tour. However, it is not a good country to expect jobs
> 
> matching qualifications, esp if you have studied more than year 12 - you are
> 
> simply over qualified!!
> 
> The country is good for settlers from european and former colonial countries
> 
> (caucasians). The society comprising a large population of immigrant caucasians
> 
> dominate almost everything in the nation - be it education, media, tv, employment,
> 
> support groups, politics. The caucasians term themselves as aussies and term other
> 
> races as chinese, indians, africans let alone accept australian aboriginals as
> 
> aussies.
> 
> The society is very backward and do not reflect the learnedness and moral values
> 
> in general life seen in developed nations. The general population views non-
> 
> causian population as aliens. For example, you cannot see any representation of
> 
> non-caucasians in tv, media, politics, government sectors, community groups.
> 
> If you are from a non-white background, australia is not a place to live or
> 
> settledown. It may be a good shelter for refugees and other people who are
> 
> dispalced from their countries due to war, natural disasters, famine etc.


if you don't like it don't bloody go !!!


----------



## LittleBPA

Reply to babus' post:

I find aussi to be more accepting of people than many others. And many of my Asian friends there have not had any problems.


----------



## brianK88

Beautiful country, variety of landscape, beaches, sea, the hot summers


----------



## brianK88

And people are pretty nice, though always not very hospitable.. I was just being honest.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## hobartaccommodation

Australia is a superb country to visit,i think every states of australia is good to visit as per the description..


----------



## JolyV

The Great Barrier Reef is the world's largest coral reef. Recognised internationally as a World Heritage Area, the Great Barrier Reef is in Australia
Among many other things that I could say


----------



## Austyn8100

I'm currently not a resident of Australia.Me and my wife looking forward immigrate to Australia.This information will be helpful for me about Australia.Thanks everyone...


----------



## garden sheds

Australia is the best country in the world not because I live here but simply I said so.
*teasing mode


----------



## dunan

Im waiting for my visa to go to Oz...from what my hubby told me n what i have learnt about the people there is they only want you to assimilate...join them...take an interest in their biggest entertainment which is sport....AFL for my man....you will be totally accepted no matter what country you come from..

The problem is many especially those from middle Eastern countries n southern europeans cannot leave their old hate behind n cause problems here...The asians have faded into the background n are very successful....the moslems are the biggest trouble makers now....not their parents but aussie moslems who got this jihad persona about themselves....so in all fairness become an aussie or dont bother complaining....


----------



## nemesis

My wife has not been to Oz before so somehow she worries me whether she's be able to get use the life there. I'm not a resident there but we're heading that direction now for a new life. I spent 2 years in sydney and will be heading to perth coz tired of city life for now.
I hope we're not ending miserable life in Oz as i know it's far better places for bringing up children than my home country.


----------



## ruby1122

sunscreen said:


> I was really surprised with the food there! Really miss it now!


me also miss but one day i eat


----------



## chicken999

babus said:


> Australia has a beautiful land with good landscaping and is a mineral rich land. However, the useful part of country is limited to coastal areas only. Much of the so called land in the middle is a wasteland. It is a good country to tour. however, it is not a good country to expect jobs matching qualifications, esp if you have studied more than year 12 - you are simply over qualified!! The country is good for settlers from european and former colonial countries (caucasians). The society comprising a large population of immigrant caucasians dominate almost everything in the nation - be it education, media, TV, employment, support groups, politics. The caucasians term themselves as Aussies and term other races as Chinese, Indians, Africans let alone accept Australian Aboriginals as Aussies. The society is very backward and do not reflect the learnedness and moral values in general life seen in developed nations. The general population views non- causian population as aliens. For example, you cannot see any representation of non-caucasians in TV, Media, Politics, Government sectors, community groups. If you are from a non-white background, Australia is NOT a place to live or settledown. It may be a good shelter for refugees and other people who are dispalced from their countries due to war, natural disasters, famine etc.


I find this grossly insulting and absolute bullshit. I hope any visa application u have in is declined


----------

